# Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke Frösche in Gefahr?



## ziemlicherneuling (21. Feb. 2012)

Hallo Teichianer,
bei mir herrscht derzeit folgende Situation:
Nachdem ich zu spät reagiert habe und die Pumpe erst ausschaltete, als schon eine Eisschicht auf dem Teich und dem Bachlauf entstanden war floss das Wasser übers Eis hinweg in den Garten und über die Eisschicht. Mit heißem Wasser gelang es mir ein Guckloch in die mittlerweile ca. 15 cm dicke Eisdecke zu schmelzen. Ich habe nun darunter eine ca. 30 cm tiele Luftblase. Darunter kommt wieder Eis und darunter etwas Wasser - vielleicht 25 cm. Dort befinden sich die Fische und etliche __ Frösche - erbärmlich wenig . Schließlich gelang es mir in diese untere Eisschicht ein weiteres Loch zu schmelzen. Bei meinen Kontrollgängen sehe ich, dass von diesem Loch schon 2 Frösche entkommen konnten- ein wenig scheint also diese Aktion zu helfen. Heute früh hingen nun wieder 2 richtig große Frösche unter der über Nacht entstandenen Neuschicht. Die habe ich auch gleich wieder frei geschmolzen.
Nun frage ich mich, ob ich das Loch mit einem Sprudler freihalten sollte? Das würde allerdings bedeuten, dass die Luft ganz knapp über dem Boden einsprudeln würde, da dort ja kaum freies Wasser ist. Was tun? 
Die obere Eisschicht schmelze ich fleißig mit heißem Wasser weg. Sollte ich eigentlich die Luftblase komplett auffüllen? Was passiert dann? Wie schaffe ich es, den Wasserspiegel unter der 2. Eisschicht anzuheben? 
Wecke ich durch diesen Aktionismus eigentlich die Frösche erst so richtig auf und verschlimmere die Situation?
Was meint Ihr? Soll ich den Sprudler einsetzen? Und sollte ich das Wasser komplett nachfüllen - also auf zwei-drei Tage verteilt oder so?

Zerknirschte Grüße von Eva


----------



## Digicat (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Servus Eva

Hmmm ... eine verzwickte Situation ...

Ich würde sachte/langsam mit Frischwasser den Teich wieder auffüllen ...


----------



## Joerg (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Servus Eva,
ich habe heute auch 3m³ langsam einlaufen lassen. 

Das Wasser hat eine höhere Temperatur und wird ein Teil des Eises auch gleich schmelzen.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Ich bin auch für Auffüllen ... die Luft sollte durch Wasser ersetzt werden. 25cm ist ein Witz ... für Frösche wie auch die Fische.
Erst auffüllen und dann solltest Du den Sprudler einhängen.

Mandy


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Hallo Miteinander,

vielen dank für eure Antworten. 
Ich habe gestern noch ein weiteres Loch (oder vielleicht nur einen Spalt - so genau kann ich das nicht sehen) auf der gegenüberliegenden Stelle freigeschmolzen. Dort sehe ich die Frösche jedenfalls im Sommer öfters. Tja was soll ich sagen - ich meine ich hätte ein Geräusch gehört. Vielleicht hat die untere Eisschicht dort nun auch eine Bruchstelle oder eine Miniöffnung :beten
Die großen Frösche habe ich heute früh wieder am Luftloch gesehen - sie sind eigentlich ganz munter und verkrümmeln sich nach unten, wenn sie mich sehen... aber sie brauchen doch nun auf alle Fälle ihr Loch zum Luftschnappen derzeit wächst natürlich jede Nacht eine neue Schicht drüber
Ich werde also gaaanz vorsichtig noch mehr Wasser einfüllen. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn die Eisschichten irgendwann aufeinander treffen und das sollten sie doch, wenn die untere mal ins Schwimmen kommt und aufsteigt (das sollte doch auch passieren, nachdem sie nun durch die Löcher nicht mehr so fest ist) ... wächst das dann zusammen oder wie? 

Bitte weiterhin die Daumen drücken, vielleicht hilfts:beten
LG Eva


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Kleiner Nachtrag,

hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich die ganze Auffüllaktion mittels 2 5 Liter Gießkannen manche

Eva


----------



## Digicat (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Servus Eva

Das nenne ich Einsatz zum Wohle der Frösche und anders Getier 

Wie oft bist den schon mit den beiden 5L Kannen gelaufen ...

Denke unzählige Male ...


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Hallo Helmut,

ich hab´s nicht gezählt.... aber den Rücken spüre ich schon. Manchmal denke ich mir auch, wenn mich jetzt jemand beobachtet.. ich fürchte meine Nachbarn würden mich für völlig bekloppt halten und halt einfach den Schlauch aktivieren... aber ich will ja auch nicht wirklich die Winterruhe da unten stören... Nun ja, ich mach´s halt so.

Was ich bis jetzt erkennen kann, ist ein wahres Desaster. Die Pflanzen in der oberen Stufe saßen ja auf dem Trockenen und schauen jedenfalls erbärmlich aus, die sind alle hinüber. Das kann ich alles im Frühjahr erneuern.
Morgen kann ich ja mal Bilder machen, obwohl, wer will das schon sehen?

Grüße Eva


----------



## Digicat (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Servus Eva

Vorbildlich ... 

Bist Dir da so sicher das alle Pflanzen hin ist ... muß nicht sein :beten

Ob trocken ohne Wasser oder in Eis eine zeitlang ohne Wasser ... die Pflanzen können mehr ab als wir denken ... kommt aber auch auf die Pflanzensorte an.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Servus Helmut,

danke für deine lieben Worte.
Heute ging´s erstmal seeeehr langsam weiter aber dann wollten die Gören unbedingt Waffeln backen  und wie funktioniert moderne Pädagogik? Richtig mich Bestechung Schon hatte ich höchstmotivierte Unterstützung und die Sache ging etwas besser voran.
Allerdings nach dem Waffelnfuttern musste ich bei meinem Kontrollgang unwillkürlich an einen ziemlich bekannten Film mit Leonardo di Caprio denken. Die oberste Eisschicht war teilweise abgebrochen und eine große Eisscholle rangte schief aus dem Wasser:shock. Ob das jetzt nicht kontraproduktiv war? Nun ja im Allgemeinen taut´s eh, der von mir erhoffte Regen kam aber nicht runter und unterm Strich fehlen noch ca. 40 cm und der Teich wäre wieder randvoll. 
Die Fische und Frösche sind schon recht aktiv aber ihr Aktionsradius hat sich wohl nicht vergrößert... nur das Luftloch bleibt wohl heute Nacht erhalten, das ist ja schonmal was. Den Sprudler habe ich noch nicht eingesetzt und wahrscheiunlich braucht´s den dann eh nicht mehr.

Ich bin immer nch recht beunruhigt, ob das alles noch gut geht.
Achja die Pflanzen, es ist halt die übliche Mischung an Tannenwedel und andere einfachere Unterwasserpflanzen dazu noch __ Hechtkraut aber auch zwei Seerosen und eine __ Goldkeule. Da habe ich wenig Hoffnung

Gruß Eva


----------



## Casybay (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Hallo Eva,
bei Deiner eichgröße kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Tannenwedel und Seerosen kaputt sind, die haben bei mir schon immer gut überlebt! Und ich ahbe sehr viel kleinere Teiche-Teichlein!
Viel Erfolg  wünsch ich Dir bei Deiner Frosch-Hilfsaktion, aber ich denk, wenn sie bis jetzt ü+berlebt haben , schaffen sie auch den letzten Rest des Winters.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust unter der Eisdecke  Frösche in Gefahr?*

Hallo,

und sorry habe gerade erst entdeckt, dass da noch eine Antwort ist
Ja, was soll ich sagen, den Tieren scheint es recht gut zu gehen. Die Frösche sind alle augescheinlich abgehauen - wahrscheinlich warten die nur in der Nähe bis es in Bälde mit dem Ablaichen losgeht...
Es ist immer noch Eis im Teich, auch ist die untere Eisschicht noch vorhanden aber durchlässig geworden. Ansonsten könnte es mal richtig viel regnen für meinen Geschmack, damit ich mal endlich wieder den alten Pegel erhalte und zwar ohne die Schlepperei.
Die Pflanzen, standen übrigends in der enstandenen Lufblase und waren teilweise im Wasser eingefroren und teilweise ungeschützt in der kalten Luft, da ist schon einiges hinüber...

Gruß


----------

